# Favorite Movies?



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I know we have done "favorite seasonal movies", and "favorite dog movies" but how about just your favorite movies? I just heard a small clip of music that made me think of one of my all time favorites, "One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest", which then made me think of another all time favorite that never fails to scare the crap out of me and I still can't watch alone, "The Shining".

So how about it - what's on your list of favorites?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_Cuckoo's Nest_ is on my list too.


Also _Vertigo, Young Frankenstein, Casablanca, Shawshank,_ the original _Poseidon Adventure, King Kong, Jaws,_ the half-hour cartoon with Boris Karloff of _How the Grinch Stole Christmas, The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3,_ and _The In-Laws.
_
Whew. Those were just the first thoughts! :lol:



ETA
Oh, yes, _The Shining_ too (and the book made me stop reading to gasp and slow my heart back down :lol: ), and _Wait Until Dark_...

_The Dead Zone_ was another one of the good Steven King movies, to me, with a terrific cast, including Martin Sheen and Christopher Walken.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Slightly off topic. 

The movie theater in Prescott, AZ is reputed to be one of the only theaters in the US that serves beer. 

That isn't the only reason I'm moving there.:smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Slightly off topic.
> 
> The movie theater in Prescott, AZ is reputed to be one of the only theaters in the US that serves beer.
> 
> *That isn't the only reason I'm moving there*.:smile:


OK .... the other reason must be that they also serve COCO LOCOS. 

Did I guess? :lol:


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Slightly off topic.
> 
> The movie theater in Prescott, AZ is reputed to be one of the only theaters in the US that serves beer.
> 
> That isn't the only reason I'm moving there.:smile:


 
There is a movie theater by me that does Monday night football and serves beer. Its beautiful man!


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Clint eastwood's "Million Dollar Baby" and his Western " Unforgiven " , Burt Lancaster's Bird man of Alcatraz , the Movie" Bear" , Quentin Tarrintino's Ingloreus Basterds " , Lawrence Of Arabia etc .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Man on Fire, Ussual Suspects, Life of Pi, Warhorse, Once were warriors... just to name a few.....


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Shrek. I liked them all, but the first one is my favorite movie. It just rocks on so many levels. :-D


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

like a lot of movies.. Love watching old clint eastwood movies.....but watched too on my all time favorites tonight...tombstone and pulp fiction


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

We were soldiers once, The patriot, Breakfast Club, Blackhawk Down, Inception ( I may still be watching this one, somewhere), Line of Fire


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Unforgiven, Gladiator, Braveheart, War Horse, Seabiscuit, Full Metal Jacket, among others...Shawshank Redemption... and of course "Big Stan"...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Shrek 1 & 2, Gosford Park, Usual Suspects, K-Pax, Last Samurai, Shawshank, Donavans Reef, Apollo 13, Whole 9 yards, Fifth Element, the Client, The Cowboys, Wild Wild West and MiB.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

mel boschwitz said:


> Shrek. I liked them all, but the first one is my favorite movie. It just rocks on so many levels. :-D


I loved that first Shrek too.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> We were soldiers once, The patriot, Breakfast Club, Blackhawk Down, Inception ( I may still be watching this one, somewhere), *Line of Fire*


Eastwood and Malkovich played GREAT adversaries in that one. So many good scenes, so much good dialogue in that movie. "Aim high". It might be more fun to do some movie quotes on here to see who can name the actor and movie.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

They had a K9 conference in the Bonaventure Hotel where part of that was shot. Maybe HITS one year. I rode up and down a couple times in that elevator. 

I think another thread devoted to good lines would be great.

Aim small. Miss small.---

If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up....Mint?---





Skip Morgart said:


> Eastwood and Malkovich played GREAT adversaries in that one. So many good scenes, so much good dialogue in that movie. "Aim high". It might be more fun to do some movie quotes on here to see who can name the actor and movie.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> They had a K9 conference in the Bonaventure Hotel where part of that was shot. Maybe HITS one year. I rode up and down a couple times in that elevator.
> 
> I think another thread devoted to good lines would be great.
> 
> ...


The Patriot.

Ferris Bueller. 

:lol:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

U ROCK Connie. 



Connie Sutherland said:


> The Patriot.
> 
> Ferris Bueller.
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_“I'm sure we can handle this situation maturely, just like the responsible adults we are. Right, Mr. Poopy Pants?”_


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _“I'm sure we can handle this situation maturely, just like the responsible adults we are. Right, Mr. Poopy Pants?”_


Naked gun!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Real easy one...

"I don't believe in God, but I'm afraid of him." Well I believe in God, and the only thing that scares me is ..... "


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Real easy one...
> 
> "I don't believe in God, but I'm afraid of him." Well I believe in God, and the only thing that scares me is ..... "


_The Usual Suspects._


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

http://www.cinepolisusa.com/

Leather recliners with chair side waiter service. Two of the theaters are alcohol friendly with a full bar menu. Two drink max, I think. Reserved seating.

Yes, in So Cal. :roll:

Laura


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Naked gun!


Excellent .... :lol:




How about _"The benefits are terrific. The trick is not to get killed. That's really the key to the benefits program."_


(Hint .... same movie as _"Serpentine! Serpentine, Shelly!_" Same character speaking.)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> http://www.cinepolisusa.com/
> 
> Leather recliners with chair side waiter service. Two of the theaters are alcohol friendly with a full bar menu. Two drink max, I think. Reserved seating.
> 
> ...


But does that include COCO LOCOS?


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Excellent .... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The In-laws. Peter Falk's character said it.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

"Everytime you turn around, expect to see me there....because one time you'll turn around and I'll be there. I'm gonna kill ya".


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> "Everytime you turn around, expect to see me there....because one time you'll turn around and I'll be there. I'm gonna kill ya".


Pulp Fiction? Or Red River.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> The In-laws. Peter Falk's character said it.


Good catch! 

I love both lines.



Of course, not dying is the key to most benefits programs. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> "Everytime you turn around, expect to see me there....because one time you'll turn around and I'll be there. I'm gonna kill ya".



http://movieclips.com/5kht-red-river-movie-every-time-you-turn-around/

How in the world did I not know instantly that John Wayne said that!?


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Blazing Saddles (Mel Brooks) and In Search of the Holy Grail (Monty Python)


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

To Kill a Mockingbird, starring Gregory Peck. Good book, and very good movie to watch on Father's Day.
Also, Dr. Zhivago for the scenery & music, and beautiful/handsome lead actors. I'm not up to date on the contemporary movies; don't have TV!


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

This will be my favorite movie, when it shows in cinemas in Europe this fall.
It is filmed in our valley, and they picked some beautiful, special places. 
My daughter got the lead, so of course it will be my next favorite! I think the English title will be
Shana and the Wolf's Song. In German, Shana das Wolfmadchen (sorry, lacking the umlaut). It is a family movie. It is not about werewolves.

http://www.shana-film.com/Shana-film/Cast.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> This will be my favorite movie, when it shows in cinemas in Europe this fall.
> It is filmed in our valley, and they picked some beautiful, special places.
> My daughter got the lead, so of course it will be my next favorite! I think the English title will be
> Shana and the Wolf's Song. In German, Shana das Wolfmadchen (sorry, lacking the umlaut). It is a family movie. It is not about werewolves.
> ...


Wow! Shenandoah is your daughter?  

How old is she? Is this her first movie?




(Here's the umlaut: Shana das Wolfmädchen)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Lynam said:


> Blazing Saddles (Mel Brooks) and In Search of the Holy Grail (Monty Python)



_
"Don't do that! If you shoot him, you'll just make him mad."_


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Wow! Shenandoah is your daughter?
> 
> How old is she? Is this her first movie?
> Here's the umlaut: Shana das Wolfmädchen


You bet to both questions. She's 13 now. She's on her way to becoming a good dog handler: calm, with a clear, low voice and quiet body language. She has reschooled our Schipperke using clicker training. I think the wolf in the film was also trained with clicker, but I'm not 100% sure. She enjoyed working with the wolf, Brit.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I knew I should have listed that movie

"Welcome, sonny"? "Make yourself at home"? "Marry my daughter"? You've got to remember that these are just simple farmers. These are people of the land. The common clay of the new West. You know... *morons.*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> I knew I should have listed that movie
> 
> "Welcome, sonny"? "Make yourself at home"? "Marry my daughter"? You've got to remember that these are just simple farmers. These are people of the land. The common clay of the new West. You know... *morons.*



I love Gene Wilder.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Slightly off topic.
> 
> The movie theater in Prescott, AZ is reputed to be one of the only theaters in the US that serves beer.
> 
> That isn't the only reason I'm moving there.:smile:


We have a some theaters here on LA with full bars.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Nothing beats a good Wes Anderson film for me.

Also, there are definitely theaters here will full bars and they are awesome


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> Nothing beats a good Wes Anderson film for me.



Which one(s)?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> To Kill a Mockingbird, starring Gregory Peck. Good book, and very good movie to watch on Father's Day.
> Also, Dr. Zhivago for the scenery & music, and beautiful/handsome lead actors. I'm not up to date on the contemporary movies; don't have TV!


_
" .... very good movie to watch on Father's Day."_

You were not the only one to think this; it was on last night!


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Fantastic Mr. Fox will be hard to top, because it's just pure genius. But Moonrise Kingdom was amazing. Life Aquatic...Rushmore. All of them? Haha


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Guess Who's Coming to Dinner (original), In the Heat of the Night, 12 Angry Men, To Sir with Love, McClintock, The Quiet Man


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thought of a few more! 

Silence of the lambs.
Pan's Labyrinth.
Lincoln.
Exorcist.
Schindler's List.
Goodfellas, Heat, Casino.
Godfather, all of them!
Forrest Gump.
Full metal Jacket
Hamburger hill
Se7en.
Leon.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Guess Who's Coming to Dinner (original), In the Heat of the Night, 12 Angry Men, To Sir with Love, McClintock, The Quiet Man


I like Sidney Poitier very much too.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

He is simply a great actor.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> He is simply a great actor.


Yes. I agree with you.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Guess Who's Coming to Dinner (original), In the Heat of the Night, 12 Angry Men, To Sir with Love, *McClintock*, *The Quiet Man*


Those two would probably make my top 10 also. I just learned recently that John Wayne's young son and daughter were both in about a 3-second scene in "The Quiet Man". I have seen the movie literally dozens and dozens of times and never knew it. I had to play back my taped copy to see it. If you didn't know about it Keith, they are in one of the scenes during the horse race.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I knew that his son Patrick was in the Quiet Man but I didn't realize his daughter was. Interesting bit of trivia!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> I knew that his son Patrick was in the Quiet Man but I didn't realize his daughter was. Interesting bit of trivia!


Three of his kids...

Michael Wayne....teenage boy at races (uncredited).

Patrick Wayne.....boy on wagon at horse race (uncredited).

Toni Wayne (daughter)....teenage girl at races (uncredited).


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

No Country For Old Men
Fargo
There Will Be Blood
Pineapple Express
It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World
Argo
The Lives of Others
Malena
8 1/2
28 Days Later
Trainspotting 

There are lots more, but that's a start.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

catherine hardigan said:


> No Country For Old Men
> Fargo
> There Will Be Blood
> Pineapple Express
> ...


Every list reminds me of more good ones!


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Dave Colborn said:


> We were soldiers once, The patriot, Breakfast Club, Blackhawk Down, Inception ( I may still be watching this one, somewhere), Line of Fire


you forgot Braveheart 

Miracle is another one, that is one hell of a coach!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedoooooooooooooooooooooooooom.



Kevin Cyr said:


> you forgot Braveheart
> 
> Miracle is another one, that is one hell of a coach!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedoooooooooooooooooooooooooom.



Must've made an impression.

_Aye._

I didn't think you were in the tent that long.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

jeeeeeeez how could I have forgotten "American Pyscho"? One of my all time favorites! I'm about to watch it again for the millionth time.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Condolences!!!! The Bums lost!!!

The Big Lewbowski is the best movie ever made.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

just watched Guns of Navarrone (sp?) 
great cast and great flick
did it get any votes here ?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Silverado. Good modern cowboy flick.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> just watched Guns of Navarrone (sp?)
> great cast and great flick
> did it get any votes here ?



Nice choice! 





I love these and will watch them any time they appear on TV:

_The Searchers 

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance

Stagecoach

High Noon
_


Just saw _Winchester '73_ last week. Had a gimmick of interweaving several stories as the gun passes from owner to owner. I thought it was terrific.




This thread made me remember some great movies and find them again.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Silverado. Good modern cowboy flick.


I really like this one too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Silverado was (Jake) Kevin Costner's first movie. 

Another of my fav of the "modern" westerns movies is "Quincy Down Under" with one of my fav actors, Tom Selleck. 
"Didn''t say I couldn't use on. I said I didn't care to!"


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Quigley, Bob. But you are right that was a very good one. Hidalgo too. 



Bob Scott said:


> Silverado was (Jake) Kevin Costner's first movie.
> 
> Another of my fav of the "modern" westerns movies is "Quincy Down Under" with one of my fav actors, Tom Selleck.
> "Didn''t say I couldn't use on. I said I didn't care to!"


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Silverado was (Jake) Kevin Costner's first movie.
> 
> ....!"


I think he was in several movies before that...much smaller roles, but he was still in them.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Silverado was (Jake) Kevin Costner's first movie.
> 
> Another of my fav of the "modern" westerns movies is "Quincy Down Under" with one of my fav actors, Tom Selleck.
> "Didn''t say I couldn't use on. I said I didn't care to!"



In "QUIGLEY Down Under"..."I said I never had much use for one, never said I didn't know how to use it.".


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> In "QUIGLEY Down Under"..."I said I never had much use for one, never said I didn't know how to use it.".



Close enough! ;-) I haven't seen it in over a yr but it's on on my save list of movies on tv


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Quigley, Bob. But you are right that was a very good one. Hidalgo too.



Quigley was a Classic John Wayne "type" movie. 
Haven't seen Hidalgo in some time but you put it back on my list. 
Another good one would be the remake of True Grit. Light yrs better then the original.
Glen Cambell sucked in the original. That stunk up the whole movie for me.
I love JW movies but an Oscar for that...:-o No way! He was the same actor in everything he did. That's what made him John Wayne.
My fav JW movie is "The Quiet Man". That's a must in my family on St. Pat's day. The kitchen scene with Victor Mclaglen was my granpa and old maid aunt to a *T*......except nobody was ducking flying cups and saucers in the movie. :-o8-[ :grin:
Then there is "Heaven Knows Mr Allison" with Robert Mitchum and Deborah Kerr. Another one I dig out once or twice a yr.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Scott and Huutsch

and no nerve testing :lol: I would have taken that dog "as is".


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _“I'm sure we can handle this situation maturely, just like the responsible adults we are. Right, Mr. Poopy Pants?”_


Sounds like one of the flame wars here on the WDF! LOL! 

So many good memorable movies out there. My favourites have to be Blazing Saddles and Young Frankenstein or should I say "Frankensteeen". Mel Brooks and crew really tickled my funny bone and still does I guess I'll always have the humour of a 14 year old boy. 

Full Metal Jacket, and Pulp Fiction, Pink Floyd's "The Wall" not many other movies out there really blew me away like these 5, sure there were other good ones. But these were almost on a life changing level.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Sounds like one of the flame wars here on the WDF! LOL!
> 
> So many good memorable movies out there. My favourites have to be Blazing Saddles and Young Frankenstein or should I say "Frankensteeen". Mel Brooks and crew really tickled my funny bone and still does I guess I'll always have the humour of a 14 year old boy.
> 
> Full Metal Jacket, and Pulp Fiction, Pink Floyd's "The Wall" not many other movies out there really blew me away like these 5, sure there were other good ones. But these were almost on a life changing level.


It does sound like one of the more polite flame wars here. :lol: And Lt. Frank Drebin didn't even have internet!

I loved _Young Frankenstein_ (Frankensteen) and pretty much everything else Gene Wilder did, too.


All those movies listed, plus _Pink Floyd: Live at Pompeii. _ 

1972 .... imagine that a Pink Floyd movie is over 40 years old!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Young Frankenstein is definitely at the top. I almost got tossed out of the show with that one.
I was a huge fan of the original Frankenstein movie and the "Young" one has soooo many plays on the original that I don't think I stopped laughing from start to finish. That seems to irritate a few folks sitting around me. 
I saw it a number of times when it came out and picked up a bit more of the original each time.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Love Young Frankenstein! Another one I can watch over and over is Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Love Young Frankenstein! Another one I can watch over and over is Monty Python and the Holy Grail.



That should be a given for everyone...at least us mature folks that saw it first hand.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Man on fire
Shawshank redemption
Seven
High tension
Taken
Sixth sense
Lock stock and two smoking barrels
The Castle 
LOTR
Debbie does dallas


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Abbie.... Abbie.... Abbie Normal

Also

Desk Set
Mr Roberts

Great B/W movies:
Harvey
The Philadelphia Story
My Man Godfrey
It's a Wonderful Life
Mr Smith goes to Washington
Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I love all those!!! 

_Arsenic _is a perennial fave that I wish came on TV more often.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Young Frankenstein is definitely at the top. I almost got tossed out of the show with that one.
> I was a huge fan of the original Frankenstein movie and the "Young" one has soooo many plays on the original that I don't think I stopped laughing from start to finish. That seems to irritate a few folks sitting around me.
> I saw it a number of times when it came out and picked up a bit more of the original each time.


And quite a bit is from the old _Bride of Frankenstein_, too.



Oh, man, I just started picturing Gene Wilder and Peter Boyle in tuxes doing "Puttin' on the Ritz." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I really enjoy watching documentaries. How about favorite documentaries?

I just watched "Serving Life" 

http://vimeo.com/45763877


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Snatch!

Best part of the movie: 

Avi: Tony.
Bullet Tooth Tony: What?
Avi: Look in the dog.
Bullet Tooth Tony: What do you mean "look in the dog?"
Avi: I mean open him up.
Bullet Tooth Tony: It's not as if it's a tin of baked beans! What do you mean "open him up"?

:lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> I really enjoy watching documentaries. How about favorite documentaries?
> 
> I just watched "Serving Life"
> 
> http://vimeo.com/45763877


We don't have that here yet I think. That on NGC?

Doc/serie wise I'm going to have to go with IRT.

Hugh Rowland, the polarbear...favorite driver on the ice roads ever!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

James Downey said:


> The Big Lewbowski is the best movie ever made.


Yes that was awesome!!! I love this scene. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDfhwPetrqo


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Alice beat me to it, I was going to add Snatch as one of my favourites, along with Guy Ritchie's other movies. Liked Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels and Sherlock Holmes.

I can watch Trainspotting over and over, too.

Being a fan of Ewan McGregor, Shallow Grave was a dark and funny movie that was a bit under the radar here.

On the lighter side, Up was a great little animated movie. "Squirrel!"


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> Alice beat me to it, I was going to add Snatch as one of my favourites, along with Guy Ritchie's other movies. Liked Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels and Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> I can watch Trainspotting over and over, too.
> 
> ...


Brilliant movie Trainspotting is! Love these clips

http://youtu.be/VnAR2qB24yQ

http://youtu.be/EsRoSsauhss


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Debbie does dallas


How old are you? I'm guessing old enough to be my dad.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

catherine hardigan said:


> How old are you? I'm guessing old enough to be my dad.


Haha, not that old.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Raiders of the Lost Ark 
Die Hard 1,2,3,4,5
Rocky 4
Rambo4
Robocop1,2
The Terminator
The Fly
Jurassic Park
Friday the 13th movies
The Dark Knight Trilogy
Dawn of the Dead
Brave heart
Superman movies
The Avengers
Cobra
True Lies 
Taxi Driver
Predator


----------

